# HILFE: Wago 750-841 I/O Led geht plötzlich aus und wieder an - sitze im dunkeln



## Huelsi (17 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
 ich benötige dringend Eure Hilfe.
 Ich steuere mein Haus via Wago 750-841 mit diversen 230 Volt Ausgängen 750-512 seit 2 Jahren. Plötzlich flackern alle Lichter im Haus. Das heißt genau die Grüne I/O LED Knotenstatus die eigentlich dauerhaft grün leuchtet geht plötzlich aus (und damit alle Ausgänge) nach wenigen Sekunden geht die LED wieder auf grün. (Es kommt keine rote Fehlermeldung vom Klemm Bus). Es kann nun wieder Stunden lang alles laufen bis der Fehler erneut auftritt. Die zwei Einspeise LEDs leuchten dauerhaft grün auch wenn die I/O LED gerade ausgeht.
WAGO sagt:
I/O LED aus: Kein Datenzyklus auf dem Klemmenbus. Abhilfe: Die Versorgungsspannung des Feldbuskopplers/-controllers ist nicht eingeschaltet.
I/O LED grün Datenzyklus auf dem Klemmenbus. Normale Betriebsbedingung

Da die LEDs der Versorgungsspannung leuchten würde ich sagen die Spannungsversorgung der Steuerung steht.

Was kann es sein? Ist evt eins der 750-512 Ausgangmodule kaputt? Wenn ja, müsste die LED dann nicht rot leuchten? Wie finde ich den Fehler? Ich bin relativ neu in diesem Gebiet. In der Bedienungsanleitung steht das man den Endknoten nach vorne holen soll. Das der Fehler aber nicht konstant auftritt und ich auch nicht im dunkeln sitzen möchte halte ich das auch für ungeeignet.

Bitte um Eure Hilfe Hülsi


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Oktober 2014)

Schnellschuss: Das erste Modul am Bus mal an die letzte Stelle rücken

send wia hendi


----------



## Huelsi (17 Oktober 2014)

Danke, hat leider nicht geklappt. Ich werde sichheitshalber das Netzteil tauschen. Vielleicht bricht die Spannung ein.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (18 Oktober 2014)

Würde auch mal beim Netzteil ansetzten. Hat der 841 einen Watchdoc ? 
Bau mal eine Befehl ein der dir die Zeit misst seid System Start und schau mal bei der Störung nach ob der wirklich dann wieder auf Null steht.


----------



## holgermaik (18 Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Konte deinen Fehler nicht reproduzieren.
Entweder die I/O Led blinkt rot oder der Controller startet neu bei mir.

Füge in dein Programm mal folgende FB ein
FBUS_ERROR_INFORMATION
KBUS_ERROR_INFORMATION
Beide Bausteine sind in der mod_com.lib
Im Fehlerfall sollten die Variablen vom Controller mit Werten gefüllt werden.
Diese dann mal posten.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## wolfi-sps (19 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Hülse,

hatte das auch schon mal :???: Netzteil zu klein - man will halt sparen, war wohl nicht´s :wink:
Ich hatte ein 1,2 A Netzteil eingebaut - naja wer rechnen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Siehe da mit 2,5 A keine Probleme.
Habe allerdings auch meine Heizungsventile (6 Stück 24V)auf der Steuerung hängen.
Wieviel Ampere hat den Dein Netzteil?
Rechne mal Dein Summenstrom der Klemmen aus - Stromaufnahme steht in den Datenblätter der Klemmen.


wolfi-sps


----------



## Huelsi (20 Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Habe ein 5 A Netzteil. Der Summenstrom beträgt 4,6 A. Habe seit 2 Tagen  ein Ersatzteil, bislang tratt der Fehler nicht mehr auf, muß aber noch nichts heißen. Gruß Hülsi


----------



## Lars123 (20 Oktober 2014)

Moin,

hatte meine Wago auch so in der Art....Da waren die Kontakte zwischen den Klemmen etwas grau....Etwas geputz und alles war wieder gut.


----------

